# Venison hot Italian sausage



## zzerru (Nov 25, 2012)

My buddy and I took/processed this 185lb buck this week. We took 30lbs and decided to make summer sausage and jerky, but to stave off hunger pains while doing so, we cranked out about 2lbs hot Italian sausage that we hot smoked with cherry and then finished on the grill to crisp up the casings. Was 2/3 venison, 1/3 pork/home cured and smoked bacon ends, with a seasoning mix a guy at the farmers market sells and I decided to see how it stacks up against my homemade. I have to admit, his seasoning blend was darn good, nice and fresh with a bit of a kick!







The deer






Grinding the venison












The pork and bacon






One hog casing stuffed












Linked up






Finished cooking






With horseradish, homemade sauerkraut, and spicy mustard







Will put up pics of the summer sausage and jerky when it's wrapped up. Thanks for watching.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 25, 2012)

That's some tasty looking sausage there Z....Nice job................


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 25, 2012)

Now your making me hungry


----------

